# Ahhh, Lola has matts!



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy new year everyone! 

I always hoped this day would never come since Lola isn't very curly but she has started to matt. Boo!! At the moment they are just behind her ears and in her 'armpits' but I have been having to brush her daily to stay on top of it. I now realise how easy her coat has been up to now!! I guess it is her adult coat coming through as she is 8.5 months. I have just been using my metal comb but wonder if it is worth investing in some of these fancy brushes/combs/matt busters I have heard you all talk about? She is going for her first haircut (eeeek!) next week so that should help. I hope it is just a passing phase - ever the optimist!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, yes I remember those dreaded first matts! I've got a basic slicker brush which I find is sometimes enough to brush out the matts when they are just starting, but once they are there I find the matt splitter the most help - its a plastic hook that you hook into the base of the matt then it has a blade just inside a corner of it, so as you pull it down the blade cuts through the matt http://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_dev/assets/new_product_images//interpet/mattsplitter_275001.jpg


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you! That looks slightly scary, she might end up bald in patches if I get carried away ;-)

I always think Dudley's coat is quite like Lola's so if it works for him it should work for her too!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh dear Nadine, the dreaded matts 

However, I'm sure Lola's won't be that bad. As Dawn says, Dudley had them too but he's got a similar coat to Lola and Dawn still manages to keep it lovely and long. 

Molly's were definitely at their worst between 8-10 months then I noticed them lessen although by no means disappear!! She has the more poodley type coat though...nightmare for matts. I use a simple metal comb and also recently got a Karlie comb (never spell that correctly so need to check) and another similar, metal one which is sturdier. I don't use brushes much at all as Molly's coat is too thick. The Mikki matt buster/breaker is also good for getting at matts and when all else fails... In with the scissors 

Now, I can't believe Lolais getting groomed  .... is this the first? Don't let them spoil her lovely coat. Where are you taking her?? I went to the place recommended by 'Just for Dogs' but to be honest wasn't that impressed ... Really Lovely place but they insisted on clipping her so she was pretty short. 

Anyway, as long as you go with CLEAR instructions I'm sure you'll be fine... Molly's hopefully getting groomed this week or next...can't wait!!! 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Also have a look at all of Colin's grooming gear ... You name it...he has it 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11662&highlight=Karlie

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy 2013 .. and welcome to the world of cockapoo matts lol ...

My girls all seems to start getting matts in their coat just before the have their first season, eekkk it is a sign they are growing up for sure  

Some grooming products here which may be useful ... best way to prevent matts getting out of control, lots of regular brushing as my girls rarely have a matt that I cant just comb out 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-grooming/brushes-for-dogs/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-grooming/shampoo-for-dogs/


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Thank you! That looks slightly scary, she might end up bald in patches if I get carried away ;-)
> 
> I always think Dudley's coat is quite like Lola's so if it works for him it should work for her too!


Its not really scary as the blade is tucked inside so it can't cut them - the outside of the black hook goes along their skin - I only worry about Dudley's tongue when he makes the occasional lunge at it!! I find it safer than using scissors to cut into the matt, although I do confess to occasionally just cutting one out as it really doesn't show in Dudley's coat!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mairi - thanks for your lovely comments, although I wonder at times if its pointless keeping his coat longer - it just seems to be getting thicker not longer, when he has wet legs he looks like a hairy barrel on pipe-cleaners!! will keep going for now though and see how it turns out in the future, least it keeps him warm in the cold weather.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you ladies, been doing lots of reading! I didn't know so many grooming tools existed!!

Dawn - I wasn't worried about cutting Lola (perhaps I should have been!), I was worried about leaving her bald!! ;-))

Mairi - which groomers did you go to? I am taking Lola to grooming marvellous. Max (Lola's brother) had his hair cut there and turned out ok so hoping for the same for Lola. Here is a pic of him after his visit. The only thing I wasn't sure about was his very neat paws!! What do you think? Are you going on the walk on 19th?









N x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Dawn that is exactly how Malie looks when she is wet.Hilarious ) I decided to have a go at grooming Malie myself yesterday as she was beginning to look like a powder puff.I realised something needed doing when a lady at the park at the weekend came over and said."Oh what is that? I have never quite seen a dog that looks like that before!".Hubby was a bit reluctant to let me loose with the scissors but 1 carrier bag full of fluff later and Malie looks much better  
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, that's the groomers I went to. 

As its Lola's first groom she will most probably just do a tidy up with scissors and not get the clippers out. I'm sure shell be fine, Max looks fab and I think his paws look fine, as soon as they hit the water they crinkle up again anyway, just say you want her like him or take the photo etc. I never like how they do the faces hence I do Molly's myself, they seem to insist in cutting the eye/nose area really short.

Anyway, I'm just a fussy bugger!! Lola will look fab whatever, remember and post pics as I won't make the meet unfortunately. Well maybe, but I don't think so...friends birthday. 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aghhhh, Mairi, now I am really nervous!! If they say they are going to be using clippers I will just take her home!! Bald, skinny Lola would not be a pretty sight!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS. Shame you can't make the walk, would your friend not enjoy a Cockapoo walk as a birthday treat?!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

On no... Please Don't let me make you nervous...I feel bad now!!! 

Just say you want her like Max and it will be grand....honestly.

My problem was that I wanted a tidy up but she said she'd need to use the clippers to get an all over even look and said she'd use the longest comb on the clippers.. It was still short though.. Not even 2 inches I don't think. 

Anyhoo... She'll def not use the clippers if its Lola's first groom... And you could ask her whether in the future she can just have a tidy up without the clippers and see what she says... Incase she was telling me porkies!!! 

She knew I wasn't impressed 

I know... Shame re meet but I might make it for a little bit, will see

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Isn't Lola just lovely! I'm sure she will be right as rain after her pampering day next week. We have had a few small matts behind our Lola's ears... Dear love her she just lets me rake them out then begs for more! Lol.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mairi - don't worry, I was only teasing!! I'll ask all about scissors/clippers and what she would do next time and report back x

Ruth - Lola likes being brushed too but I can see she is starting to get annoyed when I get to her 'problem spots' and tries to reposition herself so I do a non-tuggy bit! When I am brushing my daughters' hair she jumps up wanting brushed too!! Honestly I feel like a hairdresser with the 3 of them to look after ;-)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i had ginger groomed when she was just 41/2 months, she is growing in again now .ginger is so curly that you can hardly run a comb through it .so i use a wire rake kinda thingee i got .but i took off her thunder shirt today cause,she was wearing that cause i did not have a shirt for her to wear ,and she won't sleep with out a shirt on.well i got her two new shirts today and she loves them,but i found a few matts on her belly and it was hard to get them out but i did .and that come from the thunder shirt, .but she should be better now ,i have her shirtless during the day and put it on at night .so i will see if it is better .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well.... Has the lovely Lola been groomed today ?? 

I hope all went well and look forward to some pics 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes we want to see the other lovely Lola in all her post grooming beautifulness!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics. Think I'm going to have to book my Lola in. The matts behind her ears are getting a bit worse and our brushes just aren't doing it. I'm too scared to use scissors. Argh. Need a professional. It will be only for wash and blow dry, tidy up around the ear matts and nails trimmed. No clipping or trimming to any other body parts.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello everyone

Not been on for a while and saw this post.... Millie is almost 7 months now and ive just found a few matts..... scary as i defo will not be able to brush them out. she is going to the groomers on friday so hoping she will be able to help.

need to get some grooming tools so will have a look at jojo's webpage for info (thanks jojo).

take care and look out for threads and up to date pics

Tx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, she is in there now! Just dropped her off and had a little lump in my throat! She was giving me her best puppy dog eyes as I left despite being fussed over and having a biscuit in her mouth. God help me when she has to go in for her spay. 

Mairi - I got my dates mixed up, I thought it was yesterday so you were right, I will post pics later.... Unless it is truly awful!!

Ruth, Hopefully Lola won't get too much off either, her feathery bits on her legs and behind her ears are the worst for matting, just out of nowhere. Before Christmas I could brush her every 7-10 days but now I need to do it every night. 

Tracey - good luck for your pup's groom on Friday, we'll need pics too! I find a long toothed metal comb works best and I'm planning to get the mikki mart cutter/buster that has been recommended.

Anyway, off for a coffee now whilst she gets pampered. Collecting her in an hour xxx


----------

